# Foreclosed home for Bug Out Location



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Has anybody else thought about this? If you're bugging out from a big city and have no place to go, what about bugging out to a foreclosed home in a smaller town far away from the big city? Yes, I understand it's illegal and under normal circumstances I wouldn't condone it because it isn't ethical but during a collapse situation I'd consider it. 

You could check out the web for foreclosed homes in areas you're considering bugging out to. Then you could have multiple destinations if the first place is suddenly occupied. You could go to Google maps and look for a place close to a stream or lake or even an abandoned quarry filled with water. Or how about a foreclosed farmette?


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

oh my goodness i have so thought of that!
in fact today was looking through hud home listings and there are so many way out in the boonies that are abandoned!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a great idea, assuming youre the first one to get there, squatter Bill. 
depending on how bad the s has hit the fan, that should be at least in everyones heads, that there are abandoned places all around you. the question is, if its all going to hell, are you going to go online to check for foreclosures in your area?

Definitely something to keep inmind. There will be plenty of abandoned places aroud to hole up in.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I was thinking that it wouldn't be a bad idea to check out places now. Make a list of them. Write out their specs and what you like about them. Depending on how far away they are you could check them again in a month or two months or three months. If one becomes occupied, find another one. Maybe you should have at least 6 places to choose from when it hits the fan.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Another thought: it would be best to avoid big, expensive homes because those will become a target. You might want to look for an average home and avoid homes that have big, low windows that are easily broken into.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Personally, if you are bugging out of your home with all the comforts (and food, and bed, and ammo and neighbors you know) to a place that you don't know, expect that you will not survive unless that foreclosed house is next-door to someone you already trust (like a sibling, parent, uncle, etc). The problem with most foreclosed houses (I just bought one) is that they are shutdown - no electricity, no water, sewer systems are shut-down - they are rarely nothing more than a shell sitting on a lot.

A better choice for a BOL is your own hunting cabin in the woods, your own camper-trailer that you know inside and out ... or ... have a friend with a large yard and go there to wait out the troubles before heading back to your house that someone else is sqatting inside ...


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

The main problem is that not every SHTF event is civilization ending. If your city is ravaged by riots, fire, hurricanes, earthquakes, etc., the city 150 miles away might be o.k. and unlikely to look kindly on your break-in at a foreclosed home. The foreclosure might not be as good as a tent, an RV, or a Motel 6.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Might be good as stopover locations on the way to your BOL?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I was thinking of a civilization-ending disaster. Sure, if you're bugging out to a place where you don't have supplies already stored, you're going to have enormous challenges to your survival. If you plan on bugging out to an area that gets cold in the winter then permanent shelter is your most immediate need. Whatever place you choose has to have a fireplace and it has to be close to a source of water. Sure, having enough food is going to be a challenge. Hopefully you bug out with a lot of it. But if you're bugging out of Chicago in October, you're going to be much better off in a foreclosed home with a fireplace than you are in a tent.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Might be good as stopover locations on the way to your BOL?


That would make sense. It would be a relatively secure place to go with sleeping bags.


----------

